# How do you ship a spinning wheel ???



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

How do you figure out how much it will cost to ship ?? 

FIL wants to buy me a spinning wheel for Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, I found this one ....

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/spinners-marketplace/2142936

Trying to figure out how much shipping will be ..... same state ..... it's a 4 hour drive one way , would cost me $100 in gas for the trip easily ..... 

HAS ANYBODY SHIPPED A WHEEL ???? 

I am SO blessed !! He REALLY enjoys sitting and watching me spin ....and couldnt figure out what to get me for Christmas .... he is as giddy as me on this ! I cried when he told me ....:kissy:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

I've never shipped a spinning wheel, so I have no idea. Just wanted to say how happy I am for you! :sing:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, Miz Mary- that is wonderful news!!!!!!! Hope you find someone able to help you get it- lovely wheel, and what a wonderful fil!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!! Ive never shipped one, but Ive bought a few. I would think it would go by weight, and then whatever carrier you want.

That is a nice looking wheel. They arent making the Minstrel anymore, so it will start becoming a collectible I would think.


Eta, Take it apart as much as possible and wrap every piece up, thats how my prelude came. Or if you cant take it apart, wrap it real good all over with packing material and find the best matching size box you can.

I think the shipping rate just goes by weight, not size. 

My prelude came with a special tool for certain bolts. You might want to ask the seller if that wheel came with something like that.
I think the Woolery still sells parts for that wheel.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Contact the seller and she will have to figure out how much the shipping would be. Me, personally.....I'd make it a road trip and go pick that puppy up in person! Who knows how many fiber shops you'd pass on the way.....I'm enabling as best I can! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hahahaaa lathermaker !!!! Hubby said we could spend a day of it , but the gas would be $100 !!! ( not much $ for shopping after that !!)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

New Voyager Trading is the company that deals with Kromski wheels.
http://www.newvoyager.com/

They have a lot of vids online. This is one for assembling/dissembling.
http://www.newvoyager.com/pdf%20files/minstrel%20instructions.pdf

With mine, they suggested that the legs could be glued in if one chooses to do so.
I imagine it would be the same for the minstrel. So maybe have your FIL ask her if it can be disassembled. Still the wheel should come off. I think that would be the most important part to make sure is wrapped up real good. 



Heres a few picks of how my prelude came


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

When I moved I had to custom make a box for my Majacraft. Have had it so long, I didn't want to take it apart.
I used the super Heavy duty TV boxes from Uhaul, and used gorilla tape(only use this type) to hold it all together.
I built it, so it could survive being dropped by men. Also padded it very well inside the box.
Took me a couple of days to make it, but it survived the trip across the county just fine.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Go to the Black Sheep gathering and pick it up. You will love the gathering


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Miz Mary, I am selling a wheel Saturday, and meeting them half way. Easy for us both- you might ask the seller this, if they are motivated, they'll drive. - agree with Marchwind, Blacksheep gathering would be icing on the cake for a Christmas gift...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I dont even know WHEN the Black Sheep gathering is !!! I better check this out !


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

The Black sheep gathering was in JUNE !! Is there another one I am missing ??? I dont think I can wait another 6 months to pick up this wheel ...hahahaa !! 
http://www.blacksheepgathering.org/schedule.html


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I shipped one UPS years ago and it was quite expensive.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Woodpecker said:


> I shipped one UPS years ago and it was quite expensive.



What is "expensive" to you , if I may ask ? If I drive, Ill be spending GAS $ in a bog "ole Van that only gets 15 miles/gallon !!! hahhaaa , THATS expensive !!!! :hysterical:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Miz Mary said:


> What is "expensive" to you , if I may ask ? If I drive, Ill be spending GAS $ in a bog "ole Van that only gets 15 miles/gallon !!! hahhaaa , THATS expensive !!!! :hysterical:


If I remember right it was around $100 and because of the shape it was harder to fit in the box. It had a distaff, which made it more difficult to package. That was a few years ago so my memory is foggy on that one. I'm glad I did it though it made someone else really happy.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Dont wait till June, whatever you do! (that was funny- Mary!)
here is another idea- post on Craigslist wanting a ride from it's destination, and yours- and pray someone calls who will be on the level. Or, if you have a posting place, like library, or grocery, whatever- put a note there. Likely someone local would be more honest. Does the seller know anyone going your way? Isn't it right down I-5?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

InHisName said:


> Dont wait till June, whatever you do! (that was funny- Mary!)
> here is another idea- post on Craigslist wanting a ride from it's destination, and yours- and pray someone calls who will be on the level. Or, if you have a posting place, like library, or grocery, whatever- put a note there. Likely someone local would be more honest. Does the seller know anyone going your way? Isn't it right down I-5?


no offense, but no way in He!! would I do this. She'd probably end up with no wheel in the end. Hop in that van and Goooooooooo!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you really don't want to drive your van - and if you have a car rental place close to you - check with them (or their website). We often rent a small car that gets good gas mileage when we take long trips. 

For instance, you can rent an economy car from Hertz for only $14.99 with unlimited mileage ==> $14-99-a-day-weekend-deal-special-offer


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Call anyplace that sells spinning wheels, like The Woolery. They should be able to give you some advice.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

She's going to dis-assemble the wheel .... has bubble wrap ... I think if she wraps it REALLY good , so theres no shifting in a box ..... using peanuts and whatnot .... 

It will only be a short distance on the truck , so Im praying all will be well .... I will keep posting , as a learning experience for anyone interested !! 

I'm going to put it under the tree , and Christmas Day put it all together !!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Miz Mary....do you have some nice fiber to spin on it for Christmas??????


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> If you really don't want to drive your van - and if you have a car rental place close to you - check with them (or their website). We often rent a small car that gets good gas mileage when we take long trips.
> 
> For instance, you can rent an economy car from Hertz for only $14.99 with unlimited mileage ==> $14-99-a-day-weekend-deal-special-offer


GREAT IDEA !!!!! .....however, when we checked into this , we dont live near a Hertz ..so we looked at the other place.... we'd have to drive an hour, park, rent the car and drive there, then drive back to the rental place ..... THATS A COOL IDEA !! But the seller has already packed up the diassembled wheel and it's ready to ship !!! WOOHOOOOO !!!! 

She even took pictures as her and her hubby were taking it apart, so I could EASILY put it all back together !!! SMART !! ok, I am SO excited !!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

lathermaker said:


> Miz Mary....do you have some nice fiber to spin on it for Christmas??????


Actually , I won the Phat Fiber sample box on Ravelry last month 
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/phat-fiber-sampler-box

I wrapped it up to open for Christmas ! It has little samples in it of some yarn, some fiber, teas.. notions ...I really dont know whats in it !! 

I do have some superwash ..... some mohair ..... I'm sure I can find something !

Looks like my Christmas Day will be the best ever !!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So you have no car rental places near you at all?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That doesn't surprise me ... I would have to drive at least 45 miles to get to a car rental place.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Marchwind, they are only for insurance claims ...... 

THE WHEEL IS ON IT"S WAY !!! It will be here tomorrow !!! Shipping cost only $45 !!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay! Woo Hoo!!! Photos when she arrives


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW - tomorrow!!! That's awesome!

Get some sleep tonight, because you won't be able to go to bed tomorrow night


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

It's here !! WOOP WOOP !!! The UPS guy actually DROPPED the box as he was stepping out of the truck ... I was shocked .... then gave him an earful about that red sticker on there that says FRAGILE ..... but all is well, it was packed in bubble wrap and nothing was broke !! 

Cost $45 to ship ...took 1 day .... here's how it was wrapped and boxed ....
The white bag in the middle is what we were putting all the packing peanuts in .. and thats my DH's head in the box ! 











......and here it is in the box on the right under the tree !!!!











ONLY 10 DAYS !!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

So glad it worked out!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im glad she is alright :sing: 10 days, you have much more patience than I.

Do you have a name for her yet?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> pssssssttttt- wait til hubby is asleep and then tiptoe.... :grin:
> 
> thats so awesome! Can't wait to see it altogether and you getting to know her!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


HAHAA !! All 3 of us were on the floor last night with a flashlight peeking in the box !!! ( yes, we are all adults ! ) ound:

Her name is Minnie .... Minnie the Minstrel !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love it!!! Flashlight peeking!!


----------

